# Hallo brauche hilfe bei einer Sinumerik 840 Stuerung



## ritter64 (1 September 2012)

*Hallo brauche hilfe bei einer Sinumerik 840 Steuerung*

Gibt es jemanden der mir nach Feierabend etwas bei bringen könnte,im raum Osnabrück ?


----------



## gravieren (1 September 2012)

Hi

Erzähl doch mal mehr.


Die Entfernung ist mir zu weit  (550 km)


Möglicherweise kann man es auch per Mail und Telefon lösen.


Hast du etwas Erfahrung mit der Steuerung.



P.S:  Ich hätte nächsteWoche Urlaub und könnte grundsätzlich kommen.
( Natürlich gegen Bezahlung, nur hier im Forum ist es kostenlos)


Meine E-Mail ist im Forum zu finden.

Gruß Karl


----------



## bike (2 September 2012)

Was soll denn solch eine Frage?
840 ist nicht mal eben in ein paar Stunden zu lernen und zu verstehen.
Wir machen das seit 20 Jahren und lernen noch dazu.

Ein Jungdynamiker, frisch von der UNI hat erzählt, er könne 840 und jetzt wo es Ernst wird kommt die Angst.

Wobei was bitte ist eine " Stuerung" 

Karl, da tust dir etwas an ;-)


bike

btw soll die Hilfe so sein wie das Wort geschrieben ist?


----------



## ritter64 (2 September 2012)

Wegen eines Schreibfehlers sollte man nicht auf dicke Hose machen.


----------



## bike (2 September 2012)

ritter64 schrieb:


> Wegen eines Schreibfehlers sollte man nicht auf dicke Hose machen.



Es geht nicht allein um einen Schreibfehler.
Es geht darum, dass solch eine Frage in meinen Augen Blödsinn ist.

Wenn du auch nur einen Hauch von Wissen um die Grundlagen von CNC hättest, dann würdest solch eine Frage nicht in einem Forum stellen, sondern dir beim Hersteller anschauen, welche Informationen und Kurse es bei dem gibt.
Es ist vielleicht schick 840 zu "können", doch um diese Steuerung zu beherrschen sind Jahre an Arbeit und Lernen notwendig.

Es kommt eben ungut, wenn man mit nicht vorhandenem Wissen angibt.  

bike


----------



## gravieren (2 September 2012)

Hallo


bike schrieb:


> [h=2]Hallo brauche hilfe bei einer Sinumerik 840 Steuerung[/h] Es geht nicht allein um einen Schreibfehler.
> Es geht darum, dass solch eine Frage in meinen Augen Blödsinn ist.


Ich habe es so verstanden, dass er eine Maschine hat, die Probleme hat/macht.

Ich habe mal "Interpretiert", es solle ihn jemand besuchen, die Maschine in seinem beisein zu reparieren und für zukünftige Fälle
gewappnet zu sein.


Nach nochmaligen Durchlesen könnte es sein, dass er wirklich eine "Privatschulung" haben will.


Sollte es so sein:

1. Welche Steuerung ?    840er gibt es viele,  welche genau ->  Sinumerik 840, Sinumerik 840C, Sinumerik 840DPl, 840DSl, 840DiSL . . .
    Wo bei hierbei es sich mindestens um 4 verschiedene Grundkonzepte handelt !

2. Die aktuelle und im Maschinenbau am meist verbreitete  Steuerung sollte die 840DSl sein.
   Wobei auch im HMI-Bereich, d.h. die Benutzeroberfläche grundlegende Unterschiede möglich sind.
   Z.b.  die   HMI-ISO, ShopMill, ShopTurn, HMI-"Operate"  . . .
   Das gehört sich EBENSO zur Steuerung


Wenn du etwas Erfahrung sammeln willst, so kann ich dir einen Kurs von Siemens empfehlen.

Hier: https://sitrain.automation.siemens.com/DE/sitrain/default.aspx?HTTPS=REDIR


Der hier soll SUPER sein !
https://sitrain.automation.siemens....f=Catalog&CatalogRef=BAAAIIO&CourseID=AAAACZJ
Dauer 10 Tage ( 2 Wochen)
Preis  5800 Euro o.MwSt.

Damit hast du mal einen "Grobüberblick" zu 840DSl.

Dieser Kurs ist auch noch was für Profis, da kann man noch einiges dazuernen.


Ich bin bereits dabei, meinem Chef von diesem Kurs zu überzeugen.  
Ein ehemaliger Kollege hat schon eine Freigabe.


_*Jedoch so mal nebenbei wird das NICHTS !   (Wie Bike bereits sagte)
*_
Bedenke auch: Fehler können zu Maschinenbeschädigungen, Maschinenzerstörung, Schwere Personenchäden und Tod führen.


Nur mal so zur Info:  Google  --> Siemens Gebhardt
Meist der oberste Treffer (ohne die Google-Werbung natürlich)


Gruß Karl


----------



## ritter64 (3 September 2012)

Also ich habe 4jahre mit der IT 530 gearbeitet,Heidenhein 5 Achsen. Bin auch mit der din iso vertraut.Und möchte KEINE Schulung.Sonder nur eine Einweisung.


----------



## gravieren (3 September 2012)

Hi


ritter64 schrieb:


> Also ich habe 4jahre mit der IT 530 gearbeitet,Heidenhein 5 Achsen. Bin auch mit der din iso vertraut.Und möchte KEINE Schulung.Sonder nur eine Einweisung.


Du meinst wahrscheinlich die "iTNC 530".

Bei Fragen hierzu, kannst auch hier im Forum posten.
(Da ist, soweit ich weiß, umfangreiches wissen hier im Forum gebündelt   )


Da sind zwar so eine Art "SIMODRIVES 611D" mit Heidenhain-Regelungskarte drinnen, jedoch das "Konzept" ist ganz anders.

Um ein PLC-Programm bei der Siemens zu ändern, benötigst du ein Programmiergerät.
(Außer die Software Step7 ist in die PCU50 integriert, das ist bei unseren Maschinen sehr selten)

Gruß Karl


----------



## Boxy (4 September 2012)

gravieren schrieb:


> Um ein PLC-Programm bei der Siemens zu ändern, benötigst du ein Programmiergerät.
> (Außer die Software Step7 ist in die PCU50 integriert, das ist bei unseren Maschinen sehr selten)
> 
> Gruß Karl



Nö er benötigt ne Rechner, die Software und ne Anschaltung wie CP5512 oder MPI-Adapter oder ETH -> MPI Adapter ...
Oder halt für ca. 150-200€ die Software (Linzenz) auf der PCU *und* das aktuelle Programm!

Ist es ne SL Steuerung, benötigt er nicht einmal ne Anschaltung sondern kommt mit Ethernet drauf , dann wird nur die Software benötigt!


Leider ist Osnabrück auch etwas zu weit von mir wech ...
Was sonst noch im ersten Posting stand, ???
Würde aber einmal meine Fargen hier definieren dann kann man evtl. weitere Hilfe geben ...


----------



## bike (6 September 2012)

ritter64 schrieb:


> Also ich habe 4jahre mit der IT 530 gearbeitet,Heidenhein 5 Achsen. Bin auch mit der din iso vertraut.Und möchte KEINE Schulung.Sonder nur eine Einweisung.



Und Heidenhain ist nicht Siemens.
Daher ist dein Frage sehr uneindeutig, was du willst.


bike


----------



## Boxy (7 September 2012)

denke einmal, er hat den Mut verloren  sonst würde wieder etwas kommen ...

Möchte aber einmal anmerken, jeder hat mal angefangen und ohne Hilfe ist es nie leicht gewesen.
Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, das er das ganze Verständnis für die "Sache" hat und dann kann man auch vieles selbst erarbeiten.

Auch klar ist, das Übung und Erfahung den Meister machen ...
Daher ist es gerade beim EInstieg of Hilfreich wenn man jamanden hat der hin und wieder ne Frage beantworten kann ...


----------



## spqr76 (7 September 2012)

Die Frage die ich mir Stelle ist :
Meinst du eine 840C oder 840D das macht einen riesen unterschied 

Wir haben beides noch im Einsatz obwohl die 840C schon viel weniger geworden ist.


----------



## bike (8 September 2012)

Boxy schrieb:


> Daher ist es gerade beim EInstieg of Hilfreich wenn man jamanden hat der hin und wieder ne Frage beantworten kann ...



Aber das ist ja das Problem.
Ich kann keine Frage finden, außer: bring mir 840 bei

...und es gibt inzwischen auch 840sl 

bike


----------



## Chris840c (4 Mai 2013)

Hi,
Ich hoffe ich darf mich dazwischen mischen, ich brauch auch hilfe bei einer 840c . geht um ne kleinigkeit, unzwar versuch ich ein Unterprogramm zum laufen zu bringen.
hab da noch ne andere maschine die mit 840d läuft, da reicht es wenn ich im hauptprogramm die bezeichnung des unterprogramm eingebe und die wiederholungen. im u-prog. reicht es aus meine wegeangaben anzugeben. bei der 840c glaub ich das das so nicht reicht. ich weiß nicht ob ich das unterprogramm als extra programm schreiben muss oder zusammen mit dem hauptprogramm(im verzeichniss des hauptprogramms). außerdem denk ich das ich das unterprogramm in einer bestimmten art und weise schreiben muss, frage ist nur wie. ich bekomm wenn ich das hauptprogramm laufen lass eine meldung "fehler im unterprogramm"... ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.
vielen dank für eure aufmerksamkeit
problem ist das diese maschine seit 5 jahren steht und keiner es auf die reihe bekommen sie zum laufen zu bekommen, und ich leihe bin. ich hab mich mit der maschine beschäftigt und soweit gebracht das sie arbeitet aber eben nur eingeschränkt.


----------



## gravieren (4 Mai 2013)

Hi


Chris840c schrieb:


> problem ist das diese maschine seit 5 jahren steht und keiner es auf die reihe bekommen sie zum laufen zu bekommen, und ich leihe bin. ich hab mich mit der maschine beschäftigt und soweit gebracht das sie arbeitet aber eben nur eingeschränkt.



Nur mal Grundsätzlich !
(Jeder Betrieb ist "anders")

Fehler im Unterprogramm --> zeig doch hier mal das Unterprogramm.

Warum benötigst du ein Unterprogramm/Unterprogrammtechnik ?
(Für welche Aufgabe)

Die meisten verwenden die Unterprogramme für Standard-Aufgaben.
Wie z.b. Werkzeugwechsel, Messtaster, Palettenwechsel.


Normalerweise reicht es, ein Hauptprogramm zu schreiben.
Alle notwendigen "Aufgaben" werden hier programmiert.
Aus diesen werden auch z.b. neue Werkzeuge eingewechselt.
( Z.b. mit dem Herstellereigenen Unterprogrammen)

Klappt das mit dem Hauptprogrammen  ?


D.h.  du schreibst   "G0 G54 X100 Y100"  in das Hauptprogramm und startest dieses.
Dann fährt die Maschine im Eilgang auf die X100 und Y100 mit Verrechnung der 1.Nullpunktverschiebung ?



Nur zur Info:  Welche PLZ


Gruß Karl


----------



## gravieren (4 Mai 2013)

Hi

>> "fehler im unterprogramm"...

Nur zur Info:

Hauptprogramme werden mit M30 abgeschlossen.
Unterprogramme werden mit M17 abgeschlossen.

Gruß Karl


----------



## Chris840c (4 Mai 2013)

Hi,
ermal 1000Dank für eure bereitschfaft mir zu helfen


Erstmal muss ich euch sagen das es sich bei der Maschine um ein Heyligenstädt Drehmaschine handelt und es unendlich viele Probleme gibt mit dem Teil.

Wie ich schon sagte hab ich mich mit dem Berg an Probleme befasst, und die Maschine von Backenfutter dreht sich
 nicht bis ein Standart Programm läuft sauber durch gebracht. Was blöd ist, ist der Fakt das ich keine Kenntnisse
 von CNC Bearbeitung hab da ich Konstruktionsmechaniker (Stahlbau) bin, und nur durch Zufall an den Job gekommen bin.
 Ich hab mich durchgesetzt und viel gelernt in den letzten 13 Monaten aber ich hab noch Lernbedarf.

Nur als Hintergrundinfo xD

so, zum eigentlichen Thema.

Mein Hauptprogramm sieht so aus das ich an mein Teil anfahre beispielsweise x200 z350

Dann sollte das Unterprogramm starten, welches lediglich über G91 beispielsweise 2mm in x zustellt, dann über G90 in Z -50 und anschließend Z wieder +2 und wieder von vorne.

Sinn ist einfach ein Teill auf einen Gewünschten Durchmesser vorzuschruppen.

Im Programm sieht das so aus

(unterprog.) 

G91 G01   X= -1   F1.0
G90         Z= -50 F0.5
      G00   Z= +2
	M17	

Mehr is es nicht, aber wichtig ist es 

wie Gesagt mit der840d reicht das auch, aber bei der 840c kommt eine Fehlermeldung.

danke an alle die mir helfen möchten, Ihr seit der Hammer!!!


----------



## HaDi (4 Mai 2013)

Also, hilfreich wäre doch erst mal eine Pogrammieranleitung, kennst du Doconweb ?
Dann ist es immer hilfreich, in den Programmen Satznummern zu vergeben, so hat das System die Chance dir zu sagen in welchem Satz der Fehler steckt.
Unsicher bin ich, ob die 840C die Schreibweise X= -1 kennt, lass das = doch mal weg ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## gravieren (4 Mai 2013)

Hi


Chris840c schrieb:


> Maschine um ein Heyligenstädt Drehmaschine handelt


Geile Maschine, vermutlich noch Schrägbett, normalerweise unverwüstlich  ;-)





Chris840c schrieb:


> Hi,
> (unterprog.)
> 
> G91 G01   X= -1   F1.0
> ...


Ich habe das Programm NICHT geprüft.

Jedoch solltest du es für die Fehlersuche umschreiben.

N10 G91 G01   X= -1   F1.0
N20 G90         Z= -50 F0.5
N30 G00   Z= +2
N40 M17	

Normalerweise zeigt er dir dann den fehlerhaften Satz an.


Frage:  
Ist das Programm zum Abarbeiten freigegeben.
Ist das Programm geladen um abgearbeitet zu werden.
Ist das Programm im NC-Speicher geladen.

Das läuft alles ein wenig anders als auf eine 840D ab.
Nach Hauptschalter AUS/EIN ist das Programm aus dem Speicher "verschwunden".
Es muß erst wieder von der Festplatte in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen werden.
Die Hersteller arbeiten mit einer JOB-Liste.  (Jeder macht es etwas "anders")


Mach doch mal den Test:


Unterprogramm mit nur dem Satz:
N100  M17

Rufe dieses von Hauptprogramm auf.
Jetzt sollte KEIN Fehler kommen.
Falls ja, machst du einen Bedienfehler/Handlingsfehler.


Hast du die Bedienbücher für deine Steuerung  ?

Hier:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/doconweb/content.asp?item=20&cd=840c_1101_d&scope=all

Hast du Handbücher für die Zyklen.
Möglicherweise gibt es ja bereits einen Schruppzyklus.

Hast du bereits "andere" Zyklen im Speicher ?
Falls ja, laufen diese  ?

In welchem Postleitzahlengebiet läuft diese Maschine ?
(Die ersten beiden Zahlen reichen) 

Gruß Karl


----------



## Chris840c (5 Mai 2013)

Hallo HaDi, hallo Karl,
erstmal vielen dank für eure Beiträge. Ich werd eure Vorschläge ausprobieren, mit dem = ist der maschine egal, aber ich schreib es schon aus Faulheit auch immer ohne^^
ja die Maschine hat schon was, is mega des Teil.
 weißt du auch wie ich den Reitstock versetzen kann??? hat auch noch keiner geschafft^^ des Problem mit der Maschine is einfach das keiner in unserem Betrieb daran
 glaubt das sie jemals laufen wird, weil gebraucht gekauft, und so ein komischer typ sie eingerichtet hat aber keinem erklärt hat wie sie so richtig funktioniert. 
Ich hab mir das zum persönlichen Ziel gemacht das die Maschine Teile Produziert und nun is es fast soweit. Hab zu Testen ein Teil gedreht mit nem Radius, ganz simpel 
und am nächsten Tag war ne versammlung an der Maschine weil keiner glauben wollte das die Maschine das gedreht hat^^ 
was ich sofort Testen werde is die Sache mit" N100 M17" und ich werde schauen wie ich das U-Prog. laden muss, was aber normalerweiße nicht das Problem sein kann,
 da der Fehler "Fehler im Unterprogramm" ja schon besagt das ein U-Prog da ist, aber iwas ned stimmt.
und wär echt geil wenn es mir den Fehler satz anzeigt, bin grad ned sicher ob ich die Sätze nummeriert hab.

Die bedienung hab ich, hab ich auf Arbeit Drucken lassen, und Studier sie auch kräftig. In sachen unterprogramm steht nicht sonderlich genau wie es geschrieben werden
muss, nur das es die Bezeichnung L braucht aber hald auch nicht ob ich ein Seperates Prog oder eines in der Liste des Hauptprog schreiben muss. Das hab ich dadurch
 umgangen indem ich einfach alle arten erstellt hab^^ 

Also die Maschine steht in Crailsheim, 74564 

ob ich andere Zyklen drin hab weiß noch nicht, die Steuerung wurde vorher an einer schleifmaschine benutzt, ich glaube nicht das ich da Drehzyklen drin hab, aber ich
 werd mir den Speicher bei gelegheit vornehmen. Ich hab hald auch das Problem das ich nicht viel Zeit habe weil ich Teile Produzieren soll, und mit der Heyligenstätt kann
 ich nur arbeiten wenn ich auf meiner VDF genug laufzeit habe, was hald die letzten 3 Tage der fall war.


----------



## gravieren (5 Mai 2013)

Hi


Chris840c schrieb:


> weißt du auch wie ich den Reitstock versetzen kann??? hat auch noch keiner geschafft^^
> des Problem mit der Maschine is einfach das keiner in unserem Betrieb daran
> glaubt das sie jemals laufen wird, weil gebraucht gekauft, und so ein komischer typ sie eingerichtet hat aber keinem erklärt hat wie sie so richtig funktioniert.


Komischer Typ --> Alle Programmierer sind irgendwie "komische Typen"  ;-)

Grundsätzlich wird der Schlitten über den Reitstock gefahren.
Die Position kannst du probieren.
An der rechten Seite ist so ein "rundes Loch", hier bewegt sich der Bolzen raus.
Dieser Bolzen verbindet dann den Schlitten und  Reitstock mit einnander.
Nun benötigst du den M-Code für  "Schlitten koppeln und Reitstock lösen".
Danach verfährst du mit der Z-Achse den Reitstock.
Nun benötigst du den M-Code für  "Schlitten entkoppeln und Reitstock klemmen".
Bevor du entkoppelst, solltest du 1-2 mm den Schlitten entgegen fahren, damit der Bolzen
wieder lose wird.
Normalerweise hast du hierfür ein Unterprogramm.

Thema Unterprogramme:
Ich denke, daß du die Unterprogramme im Speicher hast.
Da der "Typ" ja auch vermutlich die korrekten Maschinendaten hatte.
Hast du eine Diskettenstation ?
Falls ja, übertrage die Unterprogramme auf diese.
Danach kannst du die Unterprogramme ausdrucken und begutachten.
Normalerweise ist mindestens eine kurze Beschreibung im Programmkopf.





Chris840c schrieb:


> Also die Maschine steht in Crailsheim, 74564


Naja, wären nur 200 km von mir entfernt.




Chris840c schrieb:


> ob ich andere Zyklen drin hab weiß noch nicht, die Steuerung wurde vorher an einer schleifmaschine benutzt, ich glaube nicht das ich da Drehzyklen drin hab, aber ich
> werd mir den Speicher bei gelegheit vornehmen. Ich hab hald auch das Problem das ich nicht viel Zeit habe weil ich Teile Produzieren soll, und mit der Heyligenstätt kann
> ich nur arbeiten wenn ich auf meiner VDF genug laufzeit habe, was hald die letzten 3 Tage der fall war.


Vorher an einer Schleifmaschine ?

Irgendwie komisch !
Ich denke NICHT, das damit deine Maschine laufen würde.
Ich meine natürlich, wenn die Originalen Maschinendaten und das PLC-Programm für deine Maschine NICHT geladen wurden.
Also wurden die Heyligenstaedt-Spezifischen Daten wie PLC-Programm und Maschinendaten übertragen.

Du kannst auch mal die Fa. Heyligenstaedt anschreiben, die hatten eine Super Service.
Auch waren die immer sehr hilfsbereit.

Ob das jetzt noch so ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
Da es inzwischen etliche Fusionierungen gegeben hat.
(Zusammenschluß Wohlenberg, Hexligenstaedt, . . .)


Ich meine wegen der Daten:
Also Heyligenstaedt-Zyklen, Siemens-Zyklen, Maschinendaten, PLC-Programm als S5-Projekt.
Normalerweise haben die auch ein Ghost-Image der MMC  auf CD-Rom.

WICHTIG:  
NICHTS mit den Daten machen !
Damit kannst du mehr Schaden anrichten als nutzen haben.
Hierfür gehört sich der Service-Techniker.

Es ist jedoch immer gut, diese Daten in Besitz zu haben. 


Gruß Karl


----------



## Chris840c (7 Mai 2013)

ä ich hatte doch was geschrieben?


----------



## Chris840c (7 Mai 2013)

naja jedenfalls hatte ich geschrieben, das das U-Prog läuft, der Reitstock aber noch Probleme macht. Ich habe die Fehlerquelle schon gefunden, oder zumindest vermut ich das ich sie gefunden hab. ich denke es ist ein Endschalter, der welcher ganz hinten am Maschinenbett sitzt. wenn der schater eingedrückt ist, hab ich kein Problem, Maschine läuft alles ok, bis auf die Tatsache das ich den Stock nicht bewegen kann, nach dem einkoppeln des Bolzen lässt sich die Z achse weder dur Programm noch durch handbetrieb bewegen. dann hab ich was versucht, ich hab das Programm welches ich geschrieben hab um den Stock zu versetzen gestartet wärend der endschalter gedrück war. dann ist der schlitten auf Position gefahen der Bolzen ist ausgefahren und wie immer ging nichts mehr. Dann hab ich wärend das Prog aktiv war den schalter gelöst und er hat sich verschoben. Ich dacht das ist die Lösung, jedoch klappt das jetzt nicht mehr... ich denk da hat der Programierer einen Fehler gemacht. Aber warum er sich einmalig versetzten lies weiß ich nicht. wenn der Schalter gelöst is und ich ein Prog starten will kommt die fehlermeldung Pinole in Fehlstellung... oder mach ich iwas falsch???
gruß chris


----------



## Chris840c (15 Mai 2013)

hi, schade das keiner mehr antwortet, aber ich hab die maschine heute mal Arbeiten lassen. Hab die kühlung in Betrieb genommen und mal richtig Krachen lassen. Die Maschine läuft super.
Nur eben die Sache mit dem Reitstock.
Und was mich Interessieren würde, kann die Simulations Software nachgerüstet werden? hab ich nicht drin, das ist sehr schade und auch gefährlich.
Vieleicht weiß ja einer en Weg/Trick das ich da ran komm.
greedzz


----------



## gravieren (15 Mai 2013)

Hi


Chris840c schrieb:


> Nur eben die Sache mit dem Reitstock.



Du musst halt schauen:
Bolzen ist draußen ?
Rückmeldung Bolzen ist einrastet.  (Mechanisch, Endschalter, Rückmeldung Eingänge)
Das selbige mit Reitstock lösen/lemmen.  (Rückmeldungen, Druckschalter, Endschalter, Eingänge)


Aus der Ferne ist es immer schwierig


----------

